

Turing Completeness on the iPhone (aka a thing I built) - jonbro
http://heavyephemera.com/wiresq/index.html

======
jonbro
Hi all. I am unabashedly spamming, yes. I recently built an app that has a
turing complete CA in it, and apparently this particular turing complete CA is
on the right side of apples review policy. I got a little bit worried there
for a second.

This is a sequencer and synthesizer that you can trigger with wireworld, a 4
state, 2d cellular automata that is pretty easy to build logic with. Hopefully
someone gets a kick out of it.

